# The Future of Vaping - Vuse Solo Review



## Alex (8/4/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (8/4/15)

Lol @Alex, Twisted 420 is just hilarious
Some of his chirps are classic!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Renesh (8/4/15)

One of my three fav reviewers on youtube.....
Especially the opening dance manoeuvre....

on a serious note though... as with anything...follow the money and you'll find the true cause of problems......

@Alex :Thanks for posting this


----------



## JW Flynn (8/4/15)

not interested!!! nee dankie!!


----------



## Keyaam (8/4/15)

I don't need innovation, I own a reo!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

